# Gas Bottles



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, All! Picked up our 785F yesterday - it's fabulous, but we're having a duhhhh moment. It's got a double cylinder gas locker, with an automatic change-over valve. Brilliant, but ... we can't fit 2 x 13Kg propane cylinders into the locker. It seems to be more a diameter issue than a height issue, but the manual says that it can take two cylinders. Are we missing something, or are French 13Kg cylinders smaller than UK 13Kg cylinders? If anyone can shed any light on our problem before we tear our hair out, that would be wonderful!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They are normally 2 x 11 kg. bottles that fit.

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We had same problem it seems that Flogas are slimmer just slightly so we changed from Calor to Flogas and yes was another flipping deposit then found one and got deposit back.

Greenie


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> They are normally 2 x 11 kg. bottles that fit.
> 
> tony


Thanks, Tony. Does that mean that it would have to be a Gaslow/Alugas system? The only exchangeable ones seem to be 13Kg, as supplied by Calor.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes; the French bottles are narrower. We started off with 1x13kg and 1x6kg Calor bottles in our first Rapido, then changed to a French 13Kg and a Calor 13kg. Finally changed over to Gaslow and no problem with 2 x 11kg.

Colin


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there,

We had the same problem with our Hymer. 

We managed to fit 1x 13kg and 1x6kg Calor side by side. We tended to use the 13kg as main and the 6kg only until we managed to get a refill as the 13kg is so much cheaper per kg.

John.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It seems standard nowadays for gas lockers to be set up for 2x11kg. bottles. These are available by various suppliers. I started with a 13kg plus a 6kg . But found the 2x11kg better.Now I carry the 6kg. in the garage as an emergency spare when on longish trips. 

tony


----------

